# fusion vanes



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

recently i tried some of the fusion vanes, they are very easy to put on the shaft due to the wider base , i was very impressed with this. better yet they shoot great imo. i also saw in a previous thread were they were tested for drop and speed, they came in ahead of the blazers in both catergories. logically the more speed you have the less drop you will have.:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

yep, been useing them for huting and I got no complaints what so ever!!


----------



## bigdogg2002 (Sep 25, 2009)

*have them as well*

Love them. they are a pleasure to fletch and they fly great as well. You just have to watchout because they have a little higer profile and and problems with them contacting my drop a way rest. but just rotated the fletching and problem solved.


----------



## jagger (Feb 22, 2006)

*fusion*

I just fletched some the other day and i cant figure it out i am shoting 2.5 inches higher with these at 20 yds compared to the blazers but the fusion weigh more


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

I just got some 3 inch fusions. Fletched up my arrows with as much helical as I possibly could (was able to get a ton more than with blazers because of the longer length). I did some testing however and so far a cannot really see a difference compared to blazers. I thought I was going to see a drastic improvement. Maybe it is just my imagination because I would think they would work a lot better because of the helical.

Also with the helical causeing added drag wouldnt it slow the arrow down compared to the blazers? Or maybe it adds speed because it gets the arrow to spin faster.


----------



## bigdogg2002 (Sep 25, 2009)

*I think*

It would cause the arrow to slow down. It would have more drag. It might be more stable in flight because of the added spin though.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

I thought the 2" fusions were a little smaller profile than the blazers????


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

jdcamo said:


> I just got some 3 inch fusions. Fletched up my arrows with as much helical as I possibly could (was able to get a ton more than with blazers because of the longer length). I did some testing however and so far a cannot really see a difference compared to blazers. I thought I was going to see a drastic improvement. Maybe it is just my imagination because I would think they would work a lot better because of the helical.
> 
> Also with the helical causeing added drag wouldnt it slow the arrow down compared to the blazers? Or maybe it adds speed because it gets the arrow to spin faster.


Why not fletch your arrows with the same off-set or helical, to get a more true comparison? Just asking.


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

I wasnt trying to compare. I am looking for something that stablizes better than my blazers. So I put as much helical on them as possible. I havent tested alot but I am thinking the fusions should be better. They are stiffer and more helical. I was just wondering if others saw a vast improvement over 2 inch high profile vanes.


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

jdcamo said:


> I just got some 3 inch fusions. Fletched up my arrows with as much helical as I possibly could (was able to get a ton more than with blazers because of the longer length). I did some testing however and so far a cannot really see a difference compared to blazers. I thought I was going to see a drastic improvement. Maybe it is just my imagination because I would think they would work a lot better because of the helical.
> 
> Also with the helical causeing added drag wouldnt it slow the arrow down compared to the blazers? Or maybe it adds speed because it gets the arrow to spin faster.


I fletched my 3 inch Fusions with a right helical and a 2 degree right offset and noticed a big difference in flight. Much tighter groups out past 40 yards.


----------

